

Android app scans products, reveals SOPA support status of creator - prawn
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.boycottsopa.android

======
mobileman
I think something more powerful could be done here. Imagine app that lets you
understand all the politics and dirt on companies. Like how green are they or
do they do animal testing . I see so much shit and choices, but who am
rewarding

~~~
djnliung
Please refrain from making comments like this on HN, they are not welcome and
the site owner does not want this kind of discussion on the site [1][2]

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3105036> [2]
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3104144>

~~~
dlss
I'm confused. Are you saying that the person you are replying to is only
interested in aligning consumer action with consumer beliefs because of a
shallow interest? He is explicitly saying he thinks a roughly shallow idea
could be taken further...

Or are you saying we should avoid topics that could broadly be considered
political? If this is the case I don't understand why you didn't reply to OP
instead of this comment (and how that meshes with pg taking a stand on SOPA in
general).

Or that you think the suggested application isn't of the caliber that ideas
would have been in the old days pg refers to? I have only used hn for a year
or so, but have read some of the archives and this doesn't feel correct. It's
an interesting idea -- perhaps a browser extension that modifies sites like
amazon.com?

Please explain what you meant; I am very curious. Thanks.

------
Bruce_Adams
The app doesn't deal with corporate hierarchies. For example, it correctly
identifies Cheerios as supporting SOPA, but not Gold Medal flour; each is
labeled as "distributed by General Mills Sales".

------
DiabloD3
>Users who also viewed this also viewed: Go Daddy Mobile

Oh, the irony.

------
dhx

      Our app makes one request over the internet to our
      server to find if the product is a SOPA supporter.
      We do not access any other data.
    

It would be useful to have statistics available for this data. Which items are
most frequently scanned? How many dollars worth of goods has this application
steered users away from?

~~~
aw3c2
___How many dollars worth of goods has this application steered users away
from?_ __

That sounds like the SOPA promoter's "how much money did piracy cost us"
considering each download as one missed/lost sale. Please do not fall for that
yourself.

~~~
philwelch
Companies support SOPA based on that reasoning, it only seems consistent to
say "by your own metric, you lost $XM of sales".

~~~
aw3c2
I'd consider it much more important to stay truthful than to descent to such
blatant propaganda.

~~~
philwelch
I am disappointed that the mob downvoted you for an honest, reasonable,
principled statement.

